# question for BHM's



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

I saw there was a thread someplace about how to spot an FA...well, I'm athletic looking for a fat guy to feed and caress. I am the FA on the prowl.

My question is this: I find a super hot super huge guy I want to talk to, but he isn't interested. How do I spot a fat guy looking for an FA? I've been caught checking out plenty of guys but some seem offended by my admiration. Sometimes I think they just don't understand, or expect a tiny chick to be into big guys. Is there a way I can tell a heavy guy he's hot in public without making him feel bad or embarrassed?


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think this is one of those touchy subjects for a lot of BHMs who are still in denial that anyone can find them attractive. I was once the same way. Luckily, I'm no longeri n that category, but having been there, lemme see if I can give you a bit of advice.

I think the best thing to do is not BEGIN with the "You're fat, I think fat guys are hot, therefore, I think you're hot" approach. It's kind of like running full bore into a flock of birds...they'll scatter. I hate to advocate ANY kind of mind games, but they're kind of necessary in this instance. Just do some flirting and be interested in the guy, normal stuff, but drop little (and I mean little) hints as to your preferences. Maybe steer the conversation to celebrities you two find attractive and drop hints that way by naming bigger guys. Just some thoughts.


----------



## hbighappy (Jul 31, 2010)

well when I have been approached by FFA they just come up talk and i just joke talk ya know socialize with them then take it from there if you show genuine interest they will know example i was at club this was like 4 years ago and i was posted up by the dance floor drinking my little beer lol it was a pitcher i just pitcher chug well used to back then any ways this little 5feet 2 inc 110 lb fine dark haired chick came up grabbed my ass and I was like woooo wtf she messing with me any ways some time past and in the patio boom again she went straight for my booty i was like she messing with me bad finely it took here a 3ed try for me realize she was in to me not just playing with me she came up to me put her hand on my shoulder /neck and slid her hand soft and slow down my arm chest and belly and then im like ding ding ding we have winner and the rest is history morale of story some time we just don't get it or believe it hehehe but most the time I can just tell if women in to me by her Eyes smile and stare I get a long smile slash grin that last longer then most looks when i pick that up im like ok theirs a good chance she in to me its not always rite but id say 80% time so body language all about body language and don't forget some fat boys shy and green around women they not all Phat Boi like me ~ hope that helps


----------



## Actor4hire (Jul 31, 2010)

I think you have to do it the same way you would with any other guy. Just go up and start talking to him or ask for his number. As I have read more and more posts by some of the BHM on the board, I can't understand how anybody would be scared by somebody who found their body (in this case fat body) sexy. I say just go for it!! The big guy who is confident in his size and self will be cool with it. (If he is attracted to you that is.) Good luck!


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 31, 2010)

Actor4hire said:


> I think you have to do it the same way you would with any other guy. Just go up and start talking to him or ask for his number. As I have read more and more posts by some of the BHM on the board, I can't understand how anybody would be scared by somebody who found their body (in this case fat body) sexy. I say just go for it!! The big guy who is confident in his size and self will be cool with it. (If he is attracted to you that is.) Good luck!



Heh... well, as Garfield once put it, "People don't want nice... they want consistency". When you're used to women ignoring you, suddenly having a woman come up and make advances can be startling in a "something is NOT right here" sort of way.

The best metaphor I have is this:

Wolves hunt rabbits, and rabbits run from wolves. This is what wolves are used to. If the rabbit then turns around and charges straight at the wolf, the wolf is going to stop; he may even turn around. Not because he suddenly doesn't want a rabbit, but because Rabbits Don't Act Like This. Therefore, if:

A. Rabbits don't act like this, and

B. This is not acting like a rabbit, then:

C. Something is very badly wrong with this rabbit.

That's why it's important to give a guy a chance to get to know you; you've got to overcome the lesson that "Women Don't Act Like This", and the only way to do it is to teach him "Oh, Yes They Do".


----------



## escapist (Jul 31, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Heh... well, as Garfield once put it, "People don't want nice... they want consistency". When you're used to women ignoring you, suddenly having a woman come up and make advances can be startling in a "something is NOT right here" sort of way.
> 
> The best metaphor I have is this:
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT POINTERS!

I for one remember clearly going though all those thoughts before I could truly grasp what was going on. I could only work under the, "I just like tall/big guys". Took sometime to truly grasp that my fat could be as SERIOUSLY ATTRACTIVE as it is to some. I had been told I had a nice smile, great eyes, or a cute face so many times I had a hard time understanding it could be more than that. Soooo.....yeah go with what he said! Get him used to the fact women do act like that.


----------



## taobear (Jul 31, 2010)

Actor4hire said:


> I think you have to do it the same way you would with any other guy. Just go up and start talking to him or ask for his number. As I have read more and more posts by some of the BHM on the board, I can't understand how anybody would be scared by somebody who found their body (in this case fat body) sexy. I say just go for it!! The big guy who is confident in his size and self will be cool with it. (If he is attracted to you that is.) Good luck!



Dude some women find it fun to mess with guys. And I will admit to being a fool for this and being used. The thing for me is if a woman did come up to me I would immediately think she was after something other than my body. I have rarely been touched with kindness or desire if ever. If I make a move it is usually treated with distaste, disdain or outright hostility.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 31, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I saw there was a thread someplace about how to spot an FA...well, I'm athletic looking for a fat guy to feed and caress. I am the FA on the prowl.
> 
> My question is this: I find a super hot super huge guy I want to talk to, but he isn't interested. How do I spot a fat guy looking for an FA? I've been caught checking out plenty of guys but some seem offended by my admiration. Sometimes I think they just don't understand, or expect a tiny chick to be into big guys. Is there a way I can tell a heavy guy he's hot in public without making him feel bad or embarrassed?



I cant answer for everyone, but i know if you came up to me in public and said you liked me, yes i'd be embarrassed, but i'd also be incredible flattered. I'm not exactly speaking from experience since i'v never been approached by an FFA but i would love to be approached


----------



## Actor4hire (Jul 31, 2010)

taobear said:


> Dude some women find it fun to mess with guys. And I will admit to being a fool for this and being used. The thing for me is if a woman did come up to me I would immediately think she was after something other than my body. I have rarely been touched with kindness or desire if ever. If I make a move it is usually treated with distaste, disdain or outright hostility.



Sorry to hear of all of your bad experiences.


----------



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, thank you guys. 

I remember once I was at the house of blues and this super hot mexican guy was at the bar...I kept checking him out., maybe too obviously, and he eventually moved to the other side of the bar our of my sight.

Another time, I was talking to a guy and in conversation I just threw out that I thought he was cute. He seemed startled but didn't say anything. He ended up not giving me his number.


It's a shame so many really really sexy guys don't know how sexy they are. I wish there was some other way to tell them without coming off as creepy. They aren't all desperate but some must want to be, what with how they blow off a chick like me.

I'll try what you guys mentioned, emphasis on subtlety. I have to admit I'm a bit skeptical, though. I wonder sometimes if bigger guys really are into bigger girls (I mean the unassuming ones I hit one). Some are simply not interested in conversation with me...at all. And I have big boobs! Sorry, guys. I'm just frustrated at how hard headed and ignorant some guys are of fat lovers like me.


----------



## growingman (Jul 31, 2010)

Honestly I think everyone is an individual. Some will be suspicious, some afraid, some flattered, and some will see an opportunity. Yes the former will be more common. The approach I would consider taking is to just start talking to guys you are interested as often as you can. It is really just a matter of time till you find one that expresses more interest than the others. If he does and you are able to find some things in common, offer to get together for another meeting (coffee, lunch, etc) would be a good idea. Just my thoughts...

And while you are at it send a clone up to Northern California. We need more assertive FFA up here


----------



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

growingman said:


> send a clone up to Northern California. We need more assertive FFA up here



I wish I had a clone of some of you guys here. It would be nice to have a more accepting guy to hit on...and eventually maybe play with his rolls. :5


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 31, 2010)

I am like a lot of the guys here. I would wonder if she was being honest, or was playing a cruel joke. But I would also see what happens. I believe for the most part people are good, and not everybody is out to be mean or hurt people. Maybe I am wrong, but not knowing is worse than being laughed at to me. I agree with everybody else just take it slow, and give the guy a lot of signs that you truely like his size.


----------



## growingman (Aug 1, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I wish I had a clone of some of you guys here. It would be nice to have a more accepting guy to hit on...and eventually maybe play with his rolls. :5



OK, now you have me dreaming of all of the nice things I am missing... lol

At the risk of getting flamed I have to say I am attracted to petite or average women and not really into the heavier ones, but that is just my preference just like some guys prefer blonds or red heads. I am sure there are plenty of bigger guys like me out there. 

There are a lot of pretty cruel and ruthless women out there. ( I am sure men too but I don't really need to deal with them). If you just be gentle with them and be a bit patient, I am sure you will find as many as you can handle.


----------



## escapist (Aug 1, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I wish I had a clone of some of you guys here. It would be nice to have a more accepting guy to hit on...and eventually maybe play with his rolls. :5



Ok, that one took me some time to warm up to personally, but yeah I'm pretty cool with it now.....I'm pretty much a giant 500 lb cuddle-slut now. Pet me, huge me, squeeze me!


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 1, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I saw there was a thread someplace about how to spot an FA...well, I'm athletic looking for a fat guy to feed and caress. I am the FA on the prowl.
> 
> My question is this: I find a super hot super huge guy I want to talk to, but he isn't interested. How do I spot a fat guy looking for an FA? I've been caught checking out plenty of guys but some seem offended by my admiration. Sometimes I think they just don't understand, or expect a tiny chick to be into big guys. Is there a way I can tell a heavy guy he's hot in public without making him feel bad or embarrassed?



Once I figure that out, Ill be the first to let you know.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 1, 2010)

growingman said:


> There are a lot of pretty cruel and ruthless women out there.



Sure there are, and I've had my moments. When guys piss me off on bars or clubs...yeah, I've been there. At one point I was dating a DJ at a club I went to.

I try not to be like that, though. Especially with big guys. Yes, some are assholes, and some are gay. But it seriously sucks when they think my adoration is some form of insult. That's what I have to be careful of. They just assume hot chick plus fat guy equals no go. It's hatd to get past that wall they build.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Aug 1, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> Sure there are, and I've had my moments. When guys piss me off on bars or clubs...yeah, I've been there. At one point I was dating a DJ at a club I went to.
> 
> I try not to be like that, though. Especially with big guys. Yes, some are assholes, and some are gay. But it seriously sucks when they think my adoration is some form of insult. That's what I have to be careful of. They just assume hot chick plus fat guy equals no go. It's hatd to get past that wall they build.



Back in school I use to get picked on by some of the hot girls in my class. They would act interested then laugh at me or make fun of me when I would respond to their interest which was all faked for their fun. It took me a long time to get over that kind of teasing. If a guy picked on me it was no biggie, I could pick back or just get into a fight, but with girls it did hurt.

I know you're interest in big guys is genuine or you wouldnt be here but maybe some of those guys are still worried that you could just be teasing them and not serious. They could just be putting up a barrier.

It's sad but it does happen. But hey, I'm past it, if you ever want to hit on me I'll respond with a smile!


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 1, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Once I figure that out, Ill be the first to let you know.



LOL...yeah. 

Just give them your email/facebook address and say lets chat. If it weren't for internet chatting I would not be in a relationship now..lol.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 1, 2010)

If they are unaware of people (like the ones that visit this board) exist. I think naturally he would question the genuineness of her approach. BUT... if they knew of the FAism Community, then I would say your chances are better at a warmer reception.

Short of having a pamphlet and a short speech to educate your target, slow and easy does it, like getting into a _*REALLLY*_ cold pool.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 1, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> How do I spot a fat guy looking for an FA?


You start by looking in my apartment. 



> Is there a way I can tell a heavy guy he's hot in public without making him feel bad or embarrassed?


Again, you start with my apartment. :blush:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 1, 2010)

*subscribe*


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 1, 2010)

I can see that...like assuming all a skinny chick wants with a big guy is to exploit his desperation. So I guess it's like assuming I really can't do any better.

I apologize to the guy I popped off to. I was still on edge when I made that post. No offense intended towards you.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 2, 2010)

If anyone wants some sleazy yet classy PMs, I'm happy to oblige. My grammar is impeccable and my idiolect unusual.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 2, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, welcome to the internet? Every chick gets hit up.
> 'Cept I am easy.



...Wanna F%&k?


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 2, 2010)

God I love this thread.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 2, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Good lord, guys do that shit? Does it ever work?
> 
> Maybe I should become an internets creeper.



...who are you and why are you here and what do you want?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 2, 2010)

he wants eggplants :eat1:


----------



## djudex (Aug 2, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Dont worry. Normally dudes who send those types of PMs only send one. Ignore them and they'll go away. I get like eleventy million. But I got a few pictures of Judex, and uhh that totally made up for crappy emails.



In my defense I only send pictures to those who ask, I may be a dirty perver but I'm not a creeper


----------



## Tad (Aug 2, 2010)

To make a gross generalization, there are two ways you are going to meet someone:

Method A: Go places where there are lots of strangers, see someone who catches your eye, and try to connect with them somehow.

Method B: Go places where you'll meet a moderate number of people repeatedly, get to know them a bit, see if you are getting a connection with one who seems interesting, then try to build on that.

Method A has its advantages, and if you are conventionally attractive and are looking to meet people who have the skills/confidence to actually connect with you on the fly. But the window of opportunity for connecting tends to be pretty small, so if they are uncertain, or falter, or whatever, it can make it pretty hard to connect at all, I think. (and ditto for people who themselves are at all short on confidence, skills, etc). If you are good at it, and looking to meet people who are good at it, it is by far the best way to shift through a lot of people, meet a good number, etc. 

Method B also has its advantages. If either you or the people you are looking to meet are at all shy, lacking in confidence, lacking in flirting skills, or are simply more introverted, it gives a lot more opportunity to get to know somebody, build a connection, get and give a feel about how honestly interested the other person is, etc. Of course, because you are meeting less people at a time this way, and spending more time to get to know them, you'll meet far less people than with method A. So you do need to be clever or lucky in what groupings you invest your time, to give you a good chance to meet people you like. If you are looking to meet blubbery men (as a totally random example ) then the advanced 'spinning' class is probably not a good place to invest your guy hunting time. On the other hand, while a science fiction club may have a higher proportion of guys who you would find attractive, if you find science fiction and its fans repellent that would also be a bad place because you would not be enjoying and you would not be apt to meet people you were really interested in.

But if you stretch your mind to think of different activities, causes, classes, etc that you could find interesting in different ways, I'm sure you could find at least some where there is apt to be some guys, with a good chance of finding some bigger ones.

However you go about your hunt, good luck!


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 2, 2010)

djudex said:


> In my defense I only send pictures to those who ask, I may be a dirty perver but I'm not a creeper



Sorry I should have been more specific. I asked and I recieved. Oh crap, now Im the creeper.


----------



## RJI (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you should approach each guy you find attractive on an individual basis. I like to get to know each girl I meet and then see what she is about and I am betting most men are the same way. So rather then just come right out and let a guy know you are into him because of his size you should build a relationship and build his trust. 

Now if its me you approach just let me know your an FFA and I will let you rub my belly for luck.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Aug 2, 2010)

As far as FFA meeting BHMs, yes BHM are defensive because of previously stated its not a consistent behavior we are accustomed to seeing also, some of us have been publicly humiliated by women because we area BHM. One experience I had after work, went to a sports bar with a few co-workers who literally dragged for a few drinks. Hot babe came up to me got a drink but looked at me and said "I think you are hot." She walked back to her friends in a booth. Mind you I just somewhat ignored the comment at first but my buddy said those women were watching us so I turned and looked and they burst out laughing. I just blew it off as them making fun at my expense, no biggie but you see BHM are naturally defensive because we do not expect it from hot women and most women groups that out tend to be like High School or College attitudes that they try to do each other by messing with other people.

Now today, if a woman came up to me and said I was sexy, I would just reply with 'Okay' and pretty much ignore her. Sorry, immediate defense mechanism, I would just continue with what I was doing, if she hits me on my ass, then I go into Defense Mode and seek her out to ask her if she has a problem with me. I am not into getting my ass spanked from strangers. There is a way to approach people and there is way NOT to approach people. I grew up respecting people and I expect the same. Treat others as you like to be treated yourself, else expect the unexpected.


----------



## djudex (Aug 2, 2010)

shhtx1970 said:


> *if she hits me on my ass*, then I go into Defense Mode and seek her out to ask her if she has a problem with me. I am not into getting my ass spanked from strangers. There is a way to approach people and there is way NOT to approach people. I grew up respecting people and I expect the same. *Treat others as you like to be treated yourself, else expect the unexpected.*



But that means she wants you to spank her ass!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 2, 2010)

. . . gross.


----------



## Amandy (Aug 2, 2010)

djudex said:


> But that means she wants you to spank her ass!!!



At this point it feels almost compulsory that I quote and respond to every spanking reference you make. I wish there were a spanking emoticon handy for this purpose.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 2, 2010)

And there I was thinking I was just venting my PMS and spraying blood everywhere.

*looks down* shit, I'm not bleeding.

That's a lotta blood.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> And there I was thinking I was just venting my PMS and spraying blood everywhere.
> 
> *looks down* shit, I'm not bleeding.
> 
> That's a lotta blood.



bloodismanly?


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 2, 2010)

Paquito said:


> bloodismanly?



I'd offer you a match, but I'm fresh out. Besides, I think the steak is already lit


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 2, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I'd offer you a match, but I'm fresh out. Besides, I think the steak is already lit



Did you know they burned penguin fat in old steam ships in the antarctic area when they ran out of wood and coal stockpiles?


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 2, 2010)

No, I didn't....

Could penguin fat be used to burn a heretic? 

Wait, what would the penguin say?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> No, I didn't....
> 
> Could penguin fat be used to burn a heretic?
> 
> Wait, what would the penguin say?


The penguin would probably say, "mind if I smoke?'


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 2, 2010)

In response to other posts, I think fat men expect ridicule. I treat them as if I am attracted. But...I'm not gonna start stabbing a beaten, clubbed, skinned, and bleeding horse there.

As for the evil tobacco industry...those bastards have infected so many of our children they they've moved on to penguins! After that will be our pet dogs and cats, then circus animals.... I understand the VAST majority of penguins in the world have a substandard education and we need to tell them about the evil that is big tobacco! Won't somebody PLEASE think of the penguins??


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 2, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> *In response to other posts, I think fat men expect ridicule.* I treat them as if I am attracted. But...I'm not gonna start stabbing a beaten, clubbed, skinned, and bleeding horse there.
> 
> As for the evil tobacco industry...those bastards have infected so many of our children they they've moved on to penguins! After that will be our pet dogs and cats, then circus animals.... I understand the VAST majority of penguins in the world have a substandard education and we need to tell them about the evil that is big tobacco! Won't somebody PLEASE think of the penguins??



I can't tell if this is serious or not, but I don't expect ridicule at all. I actually expect mutual respect. I am crazy, I know.

Honestly, if penguins all smoked that would be hilarious and I would fully encourage that demographic to smoke as much as possible.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 2, 2010)

I do kinda expect ridicule, that's why I usually make jokes about my weight so no one else can @[email protected]


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I can't tell if this is serious or not, but I don't expect ridicule at all. I actually expect mutual respect. I am crazy, I know.
> 
> Honestly, if penguins all smoked that would be hilarious and I would fully encourage that demographic to smoke as much as possible.



Respect *touches fist to chest*

And I was trying to channel Maude Flanders...I guess it doesn't work over the internet.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 3, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> I do kinda expect ridicule, that's why I usually make jokes about my weight so no one else can @[email protected]



That's a silly thing to do. Making jokes at your own expense doesn't armor you against ridicule or derision, it just associates you with negative opinions.

It's very hard to quantify, but a confident large man can make a joke about his own weight and not have it come off as negative, derogatory, or what have you. Other people know when you have self-confidence and as such they take your joke as a confidence in yourself to be able to say things like that.

When you don't have the confidence, such as yourself, and you make jokes about your weight it shows. It's embarassing, it reflects poorly on you, and while your friends or acquaintances may laugh and whatnot it's still associating you with that negativity. Your friends probably wont even make that conscious decision or thought, but its there.

What I am trying to tell you is stop doing that shit.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 3, 2010)

I mean they would look really fancy since it's like they wear tuxedo's all the time. I'm hoping that they splurge on those 20s cigarette holders.

Dare to dream...


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 3, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I mean they would look really fancy since it's like they wear tuxedo's all the time. I'm hoping that they splurge on those 20s cigarette holders.
> 
> Dare to dream...



When I imagine penguins smoking, it has a very Mad Men vibe.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> That's a silly thing to do. Making jokes at your own expense doesn't armor you against ridicule or derision, it just associates you with negative opinions.
> 
> It's very hard to quantify, but a confident large man can make a joke about his own weight and not have it come off as negative, derogatory, or what have you. Other people know when you have self-confidence and as such they take your joke as a confidence in yourself to be able to say things like that.
> 
> ...



But I also think it has to do with the audience. A few months ago I made a fat joke to one of my roommates (and it wasn't self-deprecating). I was laughing and smiling the whole time, but the conversation immediately ended as soon as I called myself fat. He kept trying to tell me that I'm not fat, and it was just awkward. No matter how much I tried to convince him that it really wasn't coming from a bad place, he just automatically thought that I was hating on myself.

But yea, don't crack the jokes if you're just trying to get them before anyone else can. Bad juju.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 3, 2010)

Paquito said:


> But I also think it has to do with the audience. A few months ago I made a fat joke to one of my roommates (and it wasn't self-deprecating). I was laughing and smiling the whole time, but the conversation immediately ended as soon as I called myself fat. He kept trying to tell me that I'm not fat, and it was just awkward. No matter how much I tried to convince him that it really wasn't coming from a bad place, he just automatically thought that I was hating on myself.



Well that is certainly true, I can't cover all the bases! Social settings are too dynamic to get into in a setting like this in my opinion. It can be the perfect time to drop a self-deprecating joke, but you miss that window by 5 seconds and it can become something horrible. That's why socially-inept people (such as yourself) should stick to just being creepers. DO YOU HEAR ME!?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Well that is certainly true, I can't cover all the bases! Social settings are too dynamic to get into in a setting like this in my opinion. It can be the perfect time to drop a self-deprecating joke, but you miss that window by 5 seconds and it can become something horrible. That's why socially-inept people (such as yourself) should stick to just being creepers. DO YOU HEAR ME!?



I'm too busy smoking with penguins and Christina Hendricks to pay attention to this.

LA LA LA LA LA, CAN'T HEAR YOU


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Well that is certainly true, I can't cover all the bases! Social settings are too dynamic to get into in a setting like this in my opinion. It can be the perfect time to drop a self-deprecating joke, but you miss that window by 5 seconds and it can become something horrible. That's why socially-inept people (such as yourself) should stick to just being creepers. DO YOU HEAR ME!?


Gabriel Iglesias made a CAREER out of it. He's having a ball. (just sayin')

Some people can be confident and pull it off. Some are clearly not and it shows.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Gabriel Iglesias made a CAREER out of it. He's having a ball. (just sayin')
> 
> Some people can be confident and pull it off. Some are clearly not and it shows.



I don't think you read my posts at all


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I don't think you read my posts at all


I DO SO!!!! love you cuddlebunny lol


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 3, 2010)

I really don't like fat jokes. Being mean to fat guys makes it hard to talk to them as the wonderful sexy squishable man creatures they are, and even harder to hook up with one. Fat jokes make tummies cry.


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 3, 2010)

I have to post more. I haven't had my first creeper yet


----------



## slowpoke219 (Aug 3, 2010)

My two cents on your question Blubberismanly,

I can understand what a lot of guys are saying as far as the whole "fat guys automatically expect ridicule" vibe. I felt a bit that way as a teenager, I think every person has felt that way. Maybe it's not so much that they're defensive, but just lack experience. I mean if you've never had a woman, let alone a beautiful woman, hit on you it would be really unnerving for any guy. Perhaps some fat guys just don't have the social experience to react to you the way you'd expect a normal guy to react, with confidence. I guess it would be the same if he was a geeky guy. I wouldn't be unnerved, but then again I've been dating for a long time. I might get that bit of excited nervousness, but it wouldn't be new to me. I think as one of the other posters mentioned, try being subtle. Think back to when you were in high school and a really cute boy asked you out or flirted with you and how that made you feel. It just may be that your dealing with a lot of greenhorns when it comes to dating.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I can't tell if this is serious or not, but I don't expect ridicule at all. I actually expect mutual respect. I am crazy, I know.
> 
> Honestly, if penguins all smoked that would be hilarious and I would fully encourage that demographic to smoke as much as possible.



Hell, I'd buy for em! 

C'mere penguins, get your cloves! That's right, penguins smoke cloves, they're classier.


----------



## djudex (Aug 3, 2010)

Amandy said:


> At this point it feels almost compulsory that I quote and respond to every spanking reference you make. I wish there were a spanking emoticon handy for this purpose.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright, I think I have cleaned up the thread. Please note if you receive a PM which you feel is inappropriate, please feel free to contact me and not drag it out onto the boards. 

Thanks!

/mod


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 3, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Hell, I'd buy for em!
> 
> C'mere penguins, get your cloves! That's right, penguins smoke cloves, they're classier.



Djarum smokers of the world unite. 


As for the original question, how to let a guy know you think he's hot without embarrassing him. Um, well my approach was always to just talk to him for a while. Engage in some form of conversation, don't avoid eye contact, and if you're somewhere that has a video game, dart board, or pool table challenge him.

At least that worked for me. Then again, I've been known to scare people with my overt friendliness anyway. If I'm out to have a good time, doesn't matter if you're with me or not, I'll find a way to draw you in. Fun will be had by all! 

I guess I'm just saying, the making conversation going straight to "you're hot" doesn't work very well with many people. But showing you're interested by striking up a conversation does put some people at ease. (Not everyone, but some folks.  )


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Hell, I'd buy for em!
> 
> C'mere penguins, get your cloves! That's right, penguins smoke cloves, they're classier.


Baloney. Everyone knows penguins smoke weed.


----------



## djudex (Aug 3, 2010)

As a penguin aficionado I can assure you the only thing that penguins smoke is suckas.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 3, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Djarum smokers of the world unite.



Fuck. YES!

I only go through a pack about once every 3 - 6 months (even less now that they're the shitty "cigars") but Blacks are my brand.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 3, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Fuck. YES!
> 
> I only go through a pack about once every 3 - 6 months (even less now that they're the shitty "cigars") but Blacks are my brand.



Oh I was pretty angry about the change to the "cigars" I wanted to yell from the mountaintops...LEAVE THE KRETEKS ALONE!!! but no no no.

I used to favor the vanillas, which now the vanillas only come in the blacks. They're also hard as hell to find. But when I find them I enjoy them. I can get the unflavored blacks or the "special" red pack just about anywhere though, and for that I'm happy.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 3, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alright, I think I have cleaned up the thread. Please note if you receive a PM which you feel is inappropriate, please feel free to contact me and not drag it out onto the boards.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> /mod



I was going for a "this is what I have to put up with" example, being in a very small minority. But it was destroyed when the guy fessed up. Not my intent, nor did I expect it, but lesson learned.

Thank you muchly for the fixup.


----------



## RJI (Aug 3, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> I do kinda expect ridicule, that's why I usually make jokes about my weight so no one else can @[email protected]



Are you being serious?

Because that is one of the reasons fat guys have a hard time picking up non FFA's. So many girls will look at a fat guy and think he is so nice and such a great friend but won't consider them as a serious love interest because they are always making FAT JOKES ON THEMSELVES. If you don't have respect for yourself then nobody else will. 

If one of my fat friends makes a fat joke then he will get a slap across the head. If he doesn't have a problem embarrassing himself then he shouldn't have an issue with me embarrassing him either. 


DON'T BE THE FAT CLOWN, YOU ARE RUINING IT FOR THE REST OF US!!!!


----------



## Amandy (Aug 3, 2010)

djudex said:


>



::claps hands like that time I had pony rides at my surprise birthday party::

And get your mind out of the gutter, I was 7.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 10, 2010)

If I hadn't been hit on by rather amazing ladies, I would have suffered under the thought of being a persona non grata for a long, long time.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 10, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Back in school I use to get picked on by some of the hot girls in my class. They would act interested then laugh at me or make fun of me when I would respond to their interest which was all faked for their fun. It took me a long time to get over that kind of teasing. If a guy picked on me it was no biggie, I could pick back or just get into a fight, but with girls it did hurt.



Heh... the girls in school only went that far with me once. They stopped when I pointed out to them that, since any guy in school would react the same way, I had nothing to be ashamed of. 

(Well, except for one girl... but her specialty was talking dirty into my virgin ears. Never profane, but that girl could've gotten a rise out of cooked spaghetti. And she liked to see me blush.  )


----------



## shparks (Aug 12, 2010)

I have never been hit on by a woman. If I was, I would probably assume that it was either a joke or a scam of some kind. I guess what would work with me would be a woman trying to befriend me instead of trying to ask me out. Once we were on friendly terms, she could ask if I would like to get together for something that made me wonder if it was a date or not. Like hanging out at Starbucks or something. On this might-be-a-date get together, she could then let me know that she was attracted to me. I would be suspicious, but I would probably continue to see her just in case.


----------

